

Now that Reader is closer to death, has a superior alternative emerged? - techtalsky

I know there were several frontrunners like Feedly and others near the initial announcement.  Now that people have had a chance to try out various solutions, I'd love to hear people's opinions of what's the best to migrate to.  I'll pay if I have to, but of course would love a free option.
======
projectdelphai
I like Tiny Tiny RSS. It's open-source and self-hosted, so not reliant on
other people. While you could host it on your own computer, I prefer to host
it on heroku (<https://github.com/projectdelphai/ttrss-on-heroku>. It's also
been hosted on openshift ([http://tt-
rss.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1360](http://tt-
rss.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1360)), but I have no experience with that.
Overall, though, ttrss works really well. I would highly recommend it.

------
lingben
I think most people are going with feedly or the old reader

------
johnny22
many people are using <http://www.newsblur.com> also

